# Amplificador 15Wx2. Modificar Imp. salida



## GloW_iNg (Ago 27, 2009)

Buenas amigos voy a plantear mi duda de otra manera, ya que mi otro post fue cerrado y he estado buscando en el buscador pero no encuentro respuesta a mi gusto.

La cosa es que quiero hacer un amplificador de 15wx2 de la pagina web CONSTRUYA SU VIDEOROCKOLA.COM > Página Principal.
                     (((ADJUNTO PDF DEL AMPLIFICADOR)))

Pero dicho amplificador tiene una impedancia de salida de 8ohms y los altavoces que quiero usar son de 4ohm.

Mi pregunta es; ¿¿Que modificacion le podria hacer yo a dicho amplificador. para que la impedancia de salida fueran 4 ohms??

PD: Quiero usar altavoces de 4ohm, nada de 2 altavoces en serie, ni adaptadores de impedancias complejos y/o comerciales y caros.

2PD: si le puesiera una R4ohm en serie al altavoz, que problemas habria ademas de perdidas en forma de calor?? empeoraria la calidad del sonido??

PORFAVOR AYUDENME
GRACIAS.


----------



## RaFFa (Ago 27, 2009)

el tda2030 aguanta perfectamente altavoces de 4 ohms lo unico que  tendrias que hacer es ponerle un transformador mas grande, digamos que si el que pide es de 4 amperios,ponle uno de 6 amperios. sacarias un poco mas de potencia.


PD: eso de poner resistencias en serie al altavoz me parece un derroche de energia.

Un saludo


----------



## zopilote (Ago 27, 2009)

Lo que recomendaron es cierto,no tienes que modificar nada, y si lo que quieres es algo para sacar potencia, sin modificar casi nada, lo primero seria útilizar otro integrado como el TDA2050 o el TDA2040 (mejores que el TDA2030),por que el voltaje de +/- 18V es su maximo del 2030, y como la impedancia de tus parlantes e 4 lo vas ha exiguir demasiado, llegando con el tiempo de trabajo sufrir fallas por sobretemperatura (y si que calientan estos ICs). Lo único positivo es que dan una buena relacion costo/beneficio, un sonido limpio y tamaño reducido. Y eso de colocarle un transformador de seis amperios es de locura, estos integrados solo consumen 1,5A y a su máximo con esos seis amperios me hicieron colocar un amplificador de ocho canales (todos con el LM1875 ha +/-22V),para un restaurante y lo tienen funcionando todo el dia (y ya van dos años). Suerte en tu proyecto y si no es molestia mandanos algunas fotos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 27, 2009)

GloW_iNg dijo:


> Mi pregunta es; ¿¿Que modificacion le podria hacer yo a dicho amplificador. para que la impedancia de salida fueran 4 ohms??
> 
> PD: Quiero usar altavoces de 4ohm, nada de 2 altavoces en serie, ni adaptadores de impedancias complejos y/o comerciales y caros.



Acá tenes un problema de expresión:

a) Si querés usar en parlante de 4 ohms en lugar de 8 ohms, lo podés usar sin problema, ya que la potencia maxima de salida para el TDA2030 está especificada para ese valor de impedancia del parlante.

b) *Cambiar la impedancia de salida* es una cosa totalmente diferente de los que estas planteando y tenes que modificar un poco el circuito del amplificador (aunque es muy simple) para llevar esa impedancia a 4 ohms, por que normalmente es del orden de las centésimas o milésimas de ohm.

Visto esto, expresate mejor para decir que es lo que pretendes hacer, por que estas mezclando la *impedancia de salida*, que es una cosa, con la *impedancia de carga*, que es otra totalmente diferente.

Saludos!


----------



## GloW_iNg (Ago 27, 2009)

Primero de nada MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS A TODOS POR VUESTRA RAPIDA Y EXCELENTES RESPUESTAS.

zopilote:

Entonces me recomiendas cambiar el CI, por un 2040 o 2050...
Para esto no seria necesario hacer ningun cambio al circuito???
Espero tu respuesta para modificar el integrado...

ezavalla:

quizas me halla expresado mal, pero todos me han entendido perfectamente...
Me referia a que en las caracteristicas del amplificador. que quiero hacer, del cual adjunto PDF, me indica que conecte altavoces de 8ohm (segun tengo entendido, la impedancia de los altavoces, debe de ser igual o superior a la impedancia de salida, para que no halla problemas de sobrecalentamiento)
Por eso dije de modificar la impedancia de salida a 4 ohm, apra poder conectar altavoces de 4ohms sin problemas.
De todas formas soy estudiante de electricidad y estoi un poco pegado en electronica, a eso se debe que no me exprese debidamente.


Saludos a todos y gracias de nuevo


----------



## zopilote (Ago 27, 2009)

GloW_iNg dijo:


> Primero de nada MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS A TODOS POR VUESTRA RAPIDA Y EXCELENTES RESPUESTAS.
> 
> zopilote:
> 
> ...



Primeramente tienes que ver la potencia que puede soportar tus parlantes (no los mencionas),y no quiero aconsejarte algo que pueda sobrecargarlos, prueba con el TDA2030A   (esa version A es para +/-18V),pero como precaución baja la alimentación a +/-15Vdc para utilizarlo con parlantes de cuatro ohmios. Despues de que te salga todo bien entonces puede experimentar a tu gusto como cambiar otro integrado, variar la resistencia de retroalimentacion (47K en el circuito), que es muy alta y puede ocacionar que se sature a maximo volumen (tendras que comprobarlo),lo cual se remedia bajando su valor a 33K o 22k según la entrada de audio que pongas.


----------



## GloW_iNg (Ago 27, 2009)

Los parlantes soportan 25W

Podria ponerle el TDA2040V que da 22w?? (una pregunta un poco tonta... )
como la tension de alimentacion del 2040 es 20v, no tendria que modificar nada en el circuito...no?
o seria mejor alimentarlo a 20v para que preste toda su potencia??

Saludos


----------



## zopilote (Ago 29, 2009)

GloW_iNg dijo:


> Los parlantes soportan 25W
> 
> Podria ponerle el TDA2040V que da 22w?? (una pregunta un poco tonta... )
> como la tension de alimentacion del 2040 es 20v, no tendria que modificar nada en el circuito...no?
> ...



Si tienes ese voltaje puedes hacerlo, utilizar el TDA2040 sería ideal, sin embargo existe la posibilidad de que sea demaciado para el parlante ( este debe tener un 30% mas de potencia del amplificador), esta muy justo. Si es de una buena marca no habria inconveniente, pero si es maden in china, usa el TDA2030A a +/-15Vdc, y trata de experimentar la ganancia como te comente , y coloca un disipador adecuado.

Etolipoz


----------



## GloW_iNg (Ago 30, 2009)

Entonces utilizare el 2040.
Los parlantes son Philips, de un "Home Cinema", si no soportan la max. potencia del amplificador, bastara con regular el potenciometro y listo.

Muchisimas Gracias!!

En cuanto comience a realizarlo, ire poniendo fotillos del proyecto y seguire preguntando dudillas, que seguro saldra mas de una...

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## SYKYMYL (Oct 12, 2009)

Espero no estar metiendome en medio,perdonar si lo hago.
Es la primera vez que entro en algun foro y lo primero es agradecer a todos el trabajo,esfuerzo,tiempo y sobre todo PACIENCIA que se necesita...
Estoy interesado en hacer este amplificador para unos altavoces tirados en casa que segun pone en la trasera de cada uno dice:

AVG Acustics Model Pulsar 4

2 Way Speaker System

System Impedance: 6 Ohms

Rated Power Input: 30 Watts

Max Power Input: 40 Watts

Entiendo que son una pareja y que cada UNO aguanta entre 30 y 40 vatios (RMS).
Osea que puedo conectarles un amplificador estereo de 2x30vatios (RMS) , ¿NO?
El caso es que pretendo hacer este amplificador. pero cambiandole el transistor por el
TDA 2050 y mis dudas son:

Hay que cambiar algun condensador , y la resistencia de retroalimentacion?

El fusible de entrada al transformador tiene que ser mas grande que 2 Amperios?

Creo que tendria que pedir el transformador donde el primario tendria que estar adaptado a la tension Europea , osea de 220V y las salidas del secundario , ¿que tension tendrian que tener?. ¿Tendria que variar la tension para la carga diferente de 
6 Ohmios de los parlantes?

¿Seria mejor montar el esquema de la misma pagina , construyasuvideoRockola del amplificador. con el TDA2050 que tiene un puente de diodos y montar un preamplificador con control de volumen y tonos?. Aunque tenga que alimentarlo con otro transformador o la fuente del ordenador.

Tengo un Transformador de un amplificador. de 12V 1Amperio y podria alimentar al Pre. con el , ¿y tambien a un ventilador de PC para el Disipador?

Espero no haberme enrrollado mucho (se que es asi) , pero estoy ilusionado con este proyecto y veo que si me ayudan ustedes que saben un Huevo lo podre conseguir.

Un saludo y sigan dando luz donde otros no vemos


----------



## GloW_iNg (Dic 18, 2009)

Buenas Amigos!!

Aunque no he posteado mucho por aqui, si que he aprendido mucho...
Y ahora me dispongo a presentar mi primer proyectillo terminado...

Un amplificador estereo 2x20W con un TDA2040.

Primero decir que el diseño del circuito no es mio, lo pille de :http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/

Para ser mi primer proyecto e incluso mi primer impreso fabricado por mi, creo que los resultados han sido bastante buenos...

La calidad del sonido para "mi ver" la califico como buena...(claro que esto creo que depende del integrado).

*Y el unico problema que veo es que cuando no se esta escuchando nada se escucha el tipico zumbido de un ampli que esta a toda caña pero sin fuente... supongo que es porque el TDA2040 no tiene mute...(corrijanme si me equivoco).*

*A ver si me podeis ayudar a solucionar esto de alguna manera...*

Bueno os pongo unas fotillos a ver que os parece, tambien pongo el PDF de donde he sacado el diseño del PCB y todo (por si le interesa a alguien).

Saludos!!!!

PD: La insoladora es casera echa por mi con 4 tubos actinicos, 4 reactancias electronicas de las bombillas de los chinos y una caja de madera de los chinos tambien... JeJe...



 No me de ja subir el PDF por que ya lo subi anteriormente en el siguiente Hilo:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-15wx2-modificar-imp-salida-23589/https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-15wx2-modificar-imp-salida-23589/


----------



## DIEGUIN26 (Ene 14, 2010)

hola GloW_iNg yo arme ese circuito de esa pagina y me funciono perfectamente con bocinas de 4 ohmios se escucha con madre pero hasta ahora lo tengo armado en el protoboard saludos.


----------



## Lauta (Feb 17, 2010)

Creo que la solucion mas sencilla seria ponerle a cada parlante una resistencia en serie de 4 Ohm, se suman las impedancias y listo, es como transformar los parlantes a 8 Ohm. Igualmente consultalo por las dudas. Un abrazo.


----------



## tuliodef (Feb 19, 2010)

aun no tengo bien en claro lo del transformador! en la lista de materiales dice, 1 transformador de 12v 4 amperios, aqui he leido que los integrados trabajan con 1.5 amperios! que transformador deberia utilizar realmente? y en cuanto a los tda 2040 y 2050 de que potencia deberia ser el transformador? no habria que cambiarle nada al circuito? gracias! espero sus respuestas!


----------



## cristian3pje (Mar 6, 2010)

Tengo una pequeña duda que me parece que no me va afectar en nada pero por las dudas se lo pregunto,en la lista dice un transformador de 12v x 4A y yo tengo uno de 12v x 3A en que se va a afectar el amplificador que sea de 3A bajara la potencia o no afectara mucho y andara tranquilamente al ampli?


----------

